# What's posty?



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have seen people post about posty legs what are they? And why do goats get posty legs?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goatgirl16 said:


> I have seen people post about posty legs what are they? And why do goats get posty legs?


It's a conformation thing. So, they are born with it if they have it. I believe it refers to a lack of angularity of the back legs. Their back legs look like posts. How bad, or how big a deal is somewhat subjective.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Goats are referred to as being posty when they are near to giving birth as well. When their ligaments go soft it drops the tailbone and makes their legs stiff.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Its when the does leg is staright up. You want them to stand and bend at the joint. If their legs are straight up, that is considered posty.









Here is Gypsy. Her legs ARE NOT posty. She is out best doe in the herd









This is cocoa. He leg is posty. See how it isnt at a slant like Gypsy's? Thats what posty means


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Good angulation to the the rear legs helps the animal over its lifetime. I like to tell people think of the back legs as a goats shock absorbers. But if you are not showing, or packing your animal, there are other areas of a goat you can focus on before the rear legs.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> Its when the does leg is staright up. You want them to stand and bend at the joint. If their legs are straight up, that is considered posty.
> 
> View attachment 50477
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pics that helps a lot I can see what you are talking about!!!


----------

